# Top of the Top, Best of the Best Local Juice 2016 - RESULT



## Andre (27/4/16)

And the *joint* winners, with 123 votes each, are:

*XXX by Vapour Mountain

and

SCREAM by Hazeworks*​
Congratulations to @MarkDBN and @Oupa. 

I trust this will add value for you. The same is wished for all whose juices were nominated or placed in the various categories.

The hope is that this result and the results of the categories (attached below for a single source of reference) will be of use to all our members.

Clearly, since some time yesterday, some very effective campaigning took place. As was also clear from the standings at that stage, it did not skew the result. Steps shall be taken to prevent any possible skewing for future polls.

Thank you to all members who participated. See you again in 2017.

*BEVERAGE*
1. *Strawb* by Northern Craft Vapes
2. *Lemon Ice Tea* by Paulies
3. *Frappe* by Milk Lab

*FRUIT*
1. *Lemon Ice Tea* by Paulies
2. *XXX* by Vapour Mountain
2. *Burst* by Northern Craft Vapes
(Second place tied)

*TOBACCO*
1. *Special Reserve* by The E-Liquid Project
2. *VM4* by Vapour Mountain
3. *Ashy Bac* by Mike's Mega Mixes

*DESSERT*
1. *Scream* by Hazeworks
2. *Special Reserve* by The E-Liquid Project
3. *Coffee Cake* by Paulies 

*BAKERY*
1. *Coffee Cake* by Paulies
2. *Debbie does Donuts* by Mr Hardwick
3. *Creamy Lemon Biscuits* by Creamy Clouds

*MENTHOL and MINT*
1. *XXX* by Vapour Mountain
2. *Sunset* by Hazeworks
3. *Moonlight* by Orion 

*BREAKFAST*
1. *Milked* by Northern Craft Vapes
2. *The Milky Way* by Fogg's Famous Sauce
3. *Amazon* by The E-Liquid Project

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 18 | Thanks 3


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/16)

Congratulations to all the winners. Please note that all winning juices will get an official ECIGSSA Badge to put on their website or even market on their juice bottles.. 

Congrats again.. 

The badges will be sent in the next couple of days.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## brotiform (27/4/16)

Congratulations to all

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## MarkDBN (27/4/16)

Thanks @Andre. It is an honour to share the title with @Oupa. Thanks to all of those that took the time to show their support and vote

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (27/4/16)

This is amazing!

*A BIG congrats to @MarkDBN and @Oupa for Scream and XXX.*
Well done guys! Doing the local juice scene proud. 

And well done to all the winners in each category as well as those that placed 2nd and 3rd - not to forget all the other juices, without which there would be no such competition!

This is a sign that the local juice industry is alive and well. 
I am looking very forward to the year ahead

Thanks @Andre for all the effort you have put into this. It is greatly appreciated!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Oupa (27/4/16)

Thank you @Andre for coordinating the polls and thanks to all our supporters and customers for the votes! Likewise @MarkDBN ... awesome to share the top spot with you guys!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## daniel craig (27/4/16)

Congratulations @MarkDBN and @Oupa I think the results couldn't be more accurate since both juices are excellent and are from totally different categories so it was rather hard making a choice between the 2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/16)

Congrats to @Oupa and @MarkDBN XX and Scream both of which are world class juices and both in my arsenal of ADV's after such a hard fought battle it actually awesome that they tied for first place!

And to @Andre my vaping Guru who handled the project... really good job and having someone like you with credibility handling it makes it that much more special and real!

OK I'm gushing a bit now but... this is EPIC! Really happy to you good peeps that have worked so hard and given us many outstanding juices!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/4/16)

Congrats @MarkDBN and @Oupa ! Well done to both of you.

To all other category winners, all the runners-up and every other SA mixologist : A BIG thanks for all the great juices you guys make. We are definitely spoilt for choice with all the local juices available to us.

@Andre , thanks for all your hard work in putting this together. It was definitely run like a well-oiled machine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Pixstar (27/4/16)

Congrats to all nominated juice juice makers and winners! Thanks @Andre for making it all possible!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (27/4/16)

Massive grats to the 2 fellow mixes! great work and also great guys!! We lucky to have you in this industry! Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (27/4/16)

Congratulations to the finalists. 
I would honestly like to see how many of the voters frequent the forum and contribute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked (27/4/16)

Brilliant result I think, both well deserved! I'm sitting here reading this with my VTC mini and Melo 2 tank filled with XXX and my Rolo and Crown tank filled with Scream and loving them both!

Congrats @Oupa and @MarkDBN!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## mildly.inked (27/4/16)

Apologies for not including this in my original post @Andre, a very big thanks to you for running this, it was really well managed/put together/presented/etc. and I imagine it also took a fair bit of your time, not something I would want to (could?) do!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (27/4/16)

I also want to add a huge Thanks to @Andre and the Forum team and members for making this the most fun competition we have had to date!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/4/16)

Congrats to XXX and Scream. These juices are legends, I hear them all the time. Well done to VM and Hazeworks, keep it up guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

Well done to both @MarkDBN and @Oupa !!!! Glad it could work out for both of you! And thanks to @Andre for sorting all this out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (28/4/16)

Thanks @Andre  for all the time and effort put into this 
and Congrats 2 all the juice juice makers

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (28/4/16)

Well done guys ! Keep those quality juices coming

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapington (28/4/16)

Congrats @MarkDBN and @Oupa !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

*2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards Badges *

It gives us great pleasure to award the winners of the *2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards* with their winning badges.

We are all very proud of you guys! 
Not just the winners, but all the talented mixologists that took part. 

In joint first place winning the best overall juice - a big congrats to @MarkDBN from *Hazeworks with Scream* and @Oupa from *Vapour Mountain with XXX *




And then on to the winners of each category...

@MarkDBN from *Hazeworks* - winning the Dessert category with *Scream *





@Oupa from *Vapour Mountain* - winning the Menthol and Mint category with *XXX*





@Vapington from *NCV *- winning the Beverage category with *Strawb *and the Breakfast category with *Milked*
*


*


@Paulie from *Paulies *- winning the Fruit category with *Lemon Ice Tea *and the Bakery category with *Coffee Cake*
*




*
@capetocuba and @KieranD from *VapeCartel's The E-Liquid Project *- winning the Tobacco category with *Special Reserve *




Wear your badges with pride guys. Use them on your websites, FB pages and your juice bottles! If possible, try link them through to this page.

These badges were designed by a great artist and dedicated member of the Admin & Mod Team @BumbleBee. A big thanks to you Bumblebee - the badges look fantastic!

Congrats again and hope to see you all next year...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Really cool! Well done @BumbleBee ! And well done to all the winners as well, you guys have deserved the recognition for sure!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/5/16)

Well done to all of our juice masters, South Africa is definitely a much better place with you in it 

Congrats on the medals @MarkDBN @Paulie @Vapington @KieranD @capetocuba @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Willyza (11/5/16)

Well Done To All.............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Some time has passed since the final results of the 2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards

I looked back at this thread and thought again - what a wonderful talented group of juicemakers we have right here in SA. 

I am going to try make it my mission over the coming months to at least try every one of the juices that placed highly in these awards. I probably wont be able to get through them all but I will try.

Loaded right now in Reo Black is ELP - Special Reserve 

*Anyhow, just a message to all the newer vapers on the forum who are still searching for good juices. The list on the first post of this thread is a good starting point*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## brotiform (21/5/16)

Thanks @Silver , this is a great post for newcomers and older members to visit for great juice selections

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/16)

Just bringing this thread to the attention of the newer members

Am getting several queries on what juices to try.

Not saying this is the only list because tastes do differ, but *the winners and top placings of the ECIGSSA 2016 Juice Awards is a great place to start*. Just go to the first post in this thread and check out the juices.

These are all local juices made by the great mixologists here in SA and are available at several supporting vendors on this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

Scream all the way best tasting flavour


----------

